# Small Meal Worms vs. Super Mealworms?



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

So my Casper isn't familiar with meal worms as his previous owner didn't give them to him, but I decided to try them and see how he does. First I tried the small ones and he uncurled right away and leaped on top of the meal worm and devoured it. He loves them so I thought I'd try him on the super meal worms because it seems like he likes the small ones so much I just can't grab them out of the container and put them in front of him fast enough he starts rooting around for them. So I tried the super worms and the first few he LOVED. Then I noticed underneath him that he had mushed one up and spit it out. I waited a bit and tried again and he just didn't seem to care for them one bit. He let them crawl around and didn't want it. The second I tried a small one he leaped on it again and wanted more. Maybe it's because he's still a baby and the super worms are so big and crunchy he likes the small soft ones better?

Does anyone else have this issue or has had it? I'm just trying to figure out if he's just being picky because I don't want to get rid of the super worms if it's just a phase or what not. 

Also is it normal to give your hedgehog rhubarb, pears, and other fruits? Casper LOVES pears and rhubarb I just wanna make sure he's okay eating it.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I haven't had this issue, since my girl doesn't like mealworms, but hedgehogs are notoriously picky so your baby just might like the small ones better. Especially since he's still a baby, maybe he has trouble with the super ones. Are you sure they're not just super worms, and just large nealworms? Super worms aren't recommended for hedgehogs because they've been know to bite on the inside of their throats and such. 

Also, I think pears are okay, not sure about the rhubarb. But as long as it's not citrusy or acidic, you can give your hedgehog fruits


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

AS mentioned above, superworms and giant mealworms are two different species. Super worms can be given to your hedgehog if you make sure to cut off the head as they can bite. Mealworms come in many sizes, my pet store sells small, medium, large and giant. Because of the two different species, if you did buy superworms, he might not like the taste of one. 

As for the chewed and spit up meal worm it could be he was anointing with it. My girl seems to be less into anointing then some and just kind smears it around her belly and where the quills meet her fur. 

Rhubarb leaves are on the do not touch list. I know rhubarb is poisonous if not prepared correctly. I don't know how, so just make sure that if you can't eat it, neither can he.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you do feed the super worms, as mentioned above, you must cut off their head as they have been known to bite even after their eaten. Also, giant mealworms are hormonally enhanced mealworms. They also have jaws that can bite, so their heads must be cut off. Another thing, the reason I haven't tried them, is that the effect of the hormones is unknown. It might be nothing, or it might not be good. I just stick with the small ones, that is if I can even get them to try them.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

The superworm biting after they've been eaten story is a myth. My hedgehogs love supers (I never cut the head off). Giant mealies are something else, it's better to get the regular ones as the giant version is usually modified.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

WHAT?!? You mean everything on the internet isn't true? :lol:

That's good to know!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Really?! Oh my gosh...and I'm not normally a gullible person. I just wanted to be safe I suppose, but I feel silly now :???:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

There are people who've found dead reptiles with super worms chewing in/at them, and they might have thought the supers were the cause of dead - supers eat meat, so they were simply chewing their way in instead of out. At least that's how most people think the rumours started. If you look it up you'll find tons of pages and threads on the subject and the majority of the people doesn't believe it to be true.
Especially when it comes to hedgehogs, hedgehogs chew them to a pulp there's no way a worm is going to survive that (and stomach acid after).


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

I asked them at pet value for super meal worms and they sold me a container and the sticker on the top says super worms.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

GothicBreena said:


> I asked them at pet value for super meal worms and they sold me a container and the sticker on the top says super worms.












If it's the top one they are super worms.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

My hedgies started eating super worms when they were a bit older, before that they just ate mealies. Maybe because supers are so big.
And mine do spit out the exoskeleton as well. They do the same with other large insects (like locusts); they eat the soft parts but spit out the leftovers.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Unfortunately pet stores seem to have the bare minimum knowledge of animals they take care of and what they eat. The person who handed you the superworms might have actually thought they were super meal worms. It's hard when the people we expect to be able to help us are just as clueless as we can be.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe Nancy knows of a case where it DID happen.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Some people seem to know of a case where a friend/a customer/a family member/that one person on the internet/someone else had it happen to them or heard it from someone etc. So unless it is truly a first hand experience, I tend not to believe it. It is a common old wives' tale.
They can bite (although not very hard), but not _after_ being chewed to bits and dropped in a stomach full of acid. They can bite the inside of the mouths of small reptiles for example who do not chew and swallow their food whole, but hedgehogs chew them to bits.

Crickets bite harder, imo.


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

They are the ones at the top, the king worms.. That's what they told me were super meal worms.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I am pretty sure they can bite after they are eating, cut off ones head, it stays alive and biting for 20 minutes. I cut one off and it bit and HELD ONTO a piece of paper towel for ten minutes and I couldn't even get the paper out of its mouth...It was horrifying


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I thought if they bite after their heads are cut off then it's a reflex? I don't really know much about the whole thing, I just avoid them. I'm not much of a risk taker when it comes to exploring new things with pets, especially if I hear a story about something bad happening, credible of not. It's just the way I am. Luckily, my girls seem scared of anything unfamiliar or larger than a mealworm, so it's no problem.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Of course they can bite, but a hedgehog chews them to bits and then they get dropped in their stomach full of acid... so there is no way they can still bite while inside the hedgehog. 

I have been bitten by them, it's not a very powerful bite imo. Like I said a cricket bites harder.


----------



## Amandarrella (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone had any problems with their hedgehog being afraid of the superworms? I tryed to give some to Coral but she just tryed to get away from it or hide her head in my hand. Could it be because it is too big or because it was alive? Should I try the smaller mealworms?


----------



## DaegSteorra (Jul 11, 2014)

I have personally seen a hedgie coughing up blood and vomiting after eating a superworm. They are dangerous, as they will continue to live and bite down inside your hedgie. Please cut off the heads or only serve freeze dried. It's not worth the risk of causing internal damage.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Teddi4211 said:


> I thought if they bite after their heads are cut off then it's a reflex? I don't really know much about the whole thing, I just avoid them. I'm not much of a risk taker when it comes to exploring new things with pets, especially if I hear a story about something bad happening, credible of not. It's just the way I am. Luckily, my girls seem scared of anything unfamiliar or larger than a mealworm, so it's no problem.


 It didn't look like a reflex to me, I've seen the heads try to walk. creepy. and they don't just bite once...They do it if you touch them over and over


----------

